# Broker for NYSE



## blinkau (15 February 2008)

Can anyone recommend a suitable broker in which to trade stocks on the NYSE? 
I mainly plan to use it for margin lending but every time I search google no matter what I type it keeps giving me links to Australian brokers. The only one I have come across that seems ok so far is e-trade. 

What would be the average going rate for a loan under 50k so far they seem to be around 8%. If anyone does have an international account was it hard to open?


----------



## RichKid (15 February 2008)

blinkau said:


> Can anyone recommend a suitable broker in which to trade stocks on the NYSE?
> I mainly plan to use it for margin lending but every time I search google no matter what I type it keeps giving me links to Australian brokers. The only one I have come across that seems ok so far is e-trade.
> 
> What would be the average going rate for a loan under 50k so far they seem to be around 8%. If anyone does have an international account was it hard to open?




Blinkau,

The ASF Trading/Investing Resources Forum has many threads on brokers, I suggest you try there and the other threads- the search tool is in the toolbar above. There is also a thread on Interactive Brokers- they offer the NYSE from memory.

If you prefer E-trade, see the E-trade thread.


----------



## Nick Radge (15 February 2008)

RichKid hit the nail on the head. I use Interactive Brokers. You can't go too far wrong. They give you access to all US exchanges with ease.


----------



## ozi stocker (29 June 2014)

I wanted to invest in Disney so tried to sign up to IB but in the sign up form it states a minimum of 100 trades.


----------



## lenny454 (1 July 2014)

Yep, Interactive Brokers for me. $1 trades for US shares and $6 trades for Australian shares


----------



## shulink (18 July 2014)

Scottrade is also a pretty nice broker to trade US stocks.


----------



## ozi stocker (25 July 2014)

How about Etoro?


----------

